# What breed is she?



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Got her in a rare breed package. Girl in the front.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No clue, but I like those nice tight wings. Might be a good one for breeding if you're in to that kind of thing.


----------



## SvartHonaGirl (Apr 23, 2015)

That looks like one of my ameraucana mixes


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

New Hampshire red?


----------



## SvartHonaGirl (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Now there in reverse order. The one that was in the back is now in the front. Sorry the pics aren't better but I gave them to a friend and this are what she send.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I still don't know what they are but you can tell they're not happy.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It looks a RIR or has some RIR in it.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

No they are not happy. She built a really nice coop and they loved it. Then the neighbor said it was to big and they are in side until the redesign


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

The left is supposed to be a buckeye. And the right looks rumpless


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For pete's sake, she doesn't have to redo her coop. They can never be too big, too small? Yes. I'm having a real hard time not saying what I'm thinking about the advice she received.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Code enforcement is making her take it all down. They approved it before they girls when in and after a neighbor called the said the it is bigger than the plans. We live in a city that will drop everything for one old person that will call every day.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

They don't spend the day in there just at night and in the afternoon downpours we get


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, I misread that. I thought you meant she told her the coop was too big for the birds. oops.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's a RIR and an Easter Egger. Buckeye do not have single combs, and rumpless birds have no tails.

The town needs to fly a kite. How big could a coop for two birds possibly have been??


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

She's happy with any breed she has. The city is just crazy. You can keep monitor lizards but a duck or chicken they go crazy. The is actually pretty relaxed about it unless someone complains. It only takes one lonely old women with nothing better to do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

mbrock said:


> She's happy with any breed she has. The city is just crazy. You can keep monitor lizards but a duck or chicken they go crazy. The is actually pretty relaxed about it unless someone complains. It only takes one lonely old women with nothing better to do.


One of the main reasons I don't live in the burbs, nosey neighbors.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

mbrock said:


> It only takes one lonely old women with nothing better to do.


My previous job was working as an Admin. Asst. for a city in the Public Works Department and trust me, I know about the squeaky wheel all too well. The city I worked for had one biddy (and I'm being nice) that would call *at least *three times a week about something.

I feel bad for the people that had to completely re-do their coop.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

The city has always been that way so I guess if you don't like it not move there. I live here and most of the time it a good place and the law was put in because in south Florida there is a big cock fighting problem so that's part of the problem. I get that but a broad brush.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really broad. Cock fighting has so little to do with you living where you do. Those people have hundreds of birds and from what I can tell probably can't have roosters where you live.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

The edge of the county butts up to the glades. It gives the county the able just to throw it out because no what's to see that. There is plenty of real cases of free roosters ending up as dead training birds. Saying that there is far more dog fights and they still let you keep them.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Just a little update on this. The girls are still in the hutch, but only at night and when no one is home. They have a moveable run that they spend most of the time. Still not ideal but better. She is looking for a new home as they are renting(the owner has no problem with the chickens it is the old lady next door).


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

It sits outside on the porch, with a fan to give them air circulation.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Her kids got in 4 h and the now have a nice coop and are great layers


----------

